

Crowdfunding Law Will Turn the Start-Up World Upside Down - raghus
http://allthingsd.com/20120315/the-new-law-that-will-turn-the-start-up-world-upside-down-crowdfunding/

======
mckilljoy
This seems like it has a lot of potential to disrupt the current Angel
investing landscape, much as Angels disrupted the VC investing landscape over
the past 5-10 years.

Unaccredited investors, friends, and family could invest into a pre-angel
rounds in the sub-$500k region, with 'more sophisticated' angels investing
around $500k to $1m range, and the 'most sophisticated' VCs investing in $1m+
rounds.

